# Der soziale Verfall eines menschens



## M. Emran (6. Mai 2007)

Hi leute, hab hier mal was wichtiges gefunden, ich bitte euch das zu lesen. Es ist wirklich sehr wichtig;


*http://sw-guide.de/weblog/2007-01-22/world-of-warcraft-der-soziale-verfall-eines-menschen/*


Einfach traurig und krank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe auch wow aber bin net süchtig.

Es ist halt ne warnung an euch:  [/b]Nimmt das spiel nicht zu ernst!!!! RL ist wichtiger!!!!!


----------



## Suiginto (6. Mai 2007)

Ich hab den Beitrag jetzt nur überflogen, und auch die Kommentare dazu nicht alle gelesen, aber meiner Meinung nach keine reale Geschichte sondern eine als abschreckendes Beispiel gedachte Story über einen fiktiven WoW-Spieler, der abhängig wird und die virtuelle der real existierenden Welt vorzieht.

Sicher eine gute Idee und selbstverständlich sollte jeder wissen, wo die Grenzen zwischen realer und virtueller Welt liegen, andererseits liegen Gründe für eine Abhängigkeit bestimmt auch nicht nur am Spiel selbst sondern auch am sozialen Umfeld und anderen Dingen. Jetzt WoW verantwortlich zu machen ist vergleichbar mit der Killerspieldebatte, würde ich sagen...

Trotz allem gut geschrieben und sollte jeder drüber nachdenken, inwiefern er/sie gefährdet ist.

Sui


----------



## Stoffl (6. Mai 2007)

"Ein perfekter Mensch mit einem perfekten RL der plötzlich WoW entdeckt und dadurch alles verliert und genau zu dem Gegenteil von dem wird was er einst war..."

höchst unglaubwürdig...

edit: das erste bitte löschen...


----------



## Cilméron (6. Mai 2007)

ach das drecksteil gibts auch noch? Das war schon etliche Male im offiziellen Forum zu lesen.. 1/10 weil keiner mag wiederholungen..


----------



## Sartanshexer (9. Mai 2007)

hmmm der hatte doch alles im griff mit so nem rl hätt ich gar kein bock auf wow


----------



## Thoa (12. Mai 2007)

Warum soll die Geschichte nicht wahr sein? Zumindest ich, als ein Mensch der was ähnliches durchgemacht hat, finde die Geschichte lediglich ein manchen Ecken zu sehr ausgeschmückt aber vom Kern her absolut wahr. Egal, viele Spieler haben ein Problem wenn jemand etwas kritisches über ihr großes Hobby schreibt.

Der Artikel ansich ist jedoch Uralt und das traurige daran: Der Spieler der ihn geschrieben hat, spielt noch weiterhin, bei der Gilde Affenjungs. Zumindest vor ein paar Monaten. Und das ein paar Tage nach dem schreiben des Berichtes.


----------



## Suiginto (12. Mai 2007)

Die Geschichte ist so wie sie geschrieben ist aus dem Grund unglaubwürdig, weil es einfach zuviele Klischees abdeckt und dieser Form einfach unrealistisch ist. Es ist so eine Art Vorzeigemodell für Eltern und Freunde, um ihnen die Gefahren von Onlinespielen aufzuzeigen.

Das so eine Gefahr besteht bestreite ich gar nicht, aber wie oben erwähnt liegen die Ursachen einer solchen Sucht nicht an dem Spiel selbst sondern meistens ganz woanders, und da sollte man lieber die Ursachen untersuchen und bekämpfen als nur die Auswirkungen. Ich glaube auch nicht, das jemand Alkoholiker wird wegen dem Alkohol an sich, sondern wegen den Lebensumständen. Sucht ist Sucht, und die begründet sich meistens in privaten Problemen mit sich selbst oder der Umwelt.

Das der Spieler, der das geschrieben hat immer noch spielt...nun, ich denke mal, jeder sollte das Recht haben über sein Leben selbst zu bestimmen. Und wer eben WoW für das Höchste der Gefühle hält, dem ist eben ein Spiel sein Lebensinhalt. Andere Menschen leben für ihren Sport oder die Musik oder was auch immer. Man sollte vielleicht auch einsehen, das Glück für jeden Menschen etwas anderes bedeutet.


----------



## Tinwe (15. Mai 2007)

*Seufzt* Man kann es auch übertreiben. 
Ich gebe zu, ich spiele viel. Ja. Dennoch habe ich am Wochenende Zeit, zu meinem Freund zu fahren und mit ihm etwas zu unternehmen. Von Freitag Früh bis Sonntag Mittag. Er spiel nicht mehr.

Ich finde, dass Raids viel Zeit beanspruchen und die Termine engen einen schon sehr ein. Ich selbst war drei Monate in einem Raid und ehrlich - ich würde es nicht mehr wieder tun.

~Tinwe


----------



## Bttrfly (20. Juni 2007)

nya, aber egal ob der bericht jetzt wahr oder falsch ist.. es betrifft bestimmt viele davon. bevor ich wow gespielt habe war sozusagen FFXI mein einziges hobby für eine playtime die mich heute noch schockiert.

was tust du denn wenn du eigentlich keine lust auf deine "freunde" hast?
ich bezweifle das die wenigsten in dem fall dann trotzdem diese "freunde" vorziehen und den pc ausschalten. klar, man kann sagen das es klüger ist sich mit seinem RL zu beschäftigen aber ich denke nicht das du in den moment dran denkst.

das beste was man sich vor augen halten kann ist einfach dran zu denken, das jedes spiel mal ein ende hat und, wenn du dann aufhörst zu spielen total alleine bist^^;


----------



## rubikion (20. Juni 2007)

Bttrfly schrieb:


> das beste was man sich vor augen halten kann ist einfach dran zu denken, das jedes spiel mal ein ende hat und, wenn du dann aufhörst zu spielen total alleine bist^^;



/agree

man sollte es nicht übertreiben mit dem spielen...


----------



## Destinate (21. Juni 2007)

Es gibt drei arten von Menschen

Alphas-Männchen:Machen was sie wollen, lassen sich durch nicht und niemanden einschränken 
sind nicht nur dazu da um zu überleben wie 80% aller Menschen sondern bilden sich weiter 
sind erfolgreich und kriegen alles was sie wollen. Weil sie mißerfolge hinnehmen und sie als Prozess
ihrer Entwicklung hinnehmen. (Man fällt hin und steht auf und macht es solange bis man den Fehler nicht mehr begeht).
Haben gar keine Zeit durch ihr rl Online Games zu zocken.

Betas: Normale Menschen, wie die breite Masse, darauf aus zu überleben. Freuen sich wenn sie irgendwann
eine Frau abkriegen, überlasssen die meisten Entscheidungen jemand anderen oder dem  Zufall.
Normale Hobbys, saufen, zocken, arbeiten,essen, kacken...

Omegas: Totale soziale Wracks, die sich damit abgefunden haben niemal in der realen Welt erfolgreich zu sein.
Menschen dennen die Augen beim Anblick einer schönen Frau ausfallen. 38 Jährige Jungfrauen, die zu Gott betten das sie endlich eine Frau bekommen. Menschen die ihr Leben in den  Alltag hinein leben weil sie nie gelernt haben, die andere Seite zu kennen. Menschen die keinen sozialen Status haben, die jeden Tag so leben wie den davor, die unglücklich sind dennen alles egal ist.

Der Schritt von 1nach 3 ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich weil man seine Lebensfreude und das geschaffte nicht einfach so wegwirft,
von 2-3 dagegen wahrcheinlicher und gerade wenn man nicht aufpasst kann man so enden wie der Kerl in dem Posting oben.
Fragt euch was ihr davon seid, oder was ihr sein wollt, bildet euch weiter, werdet glücklich und endet nicht wie dieser Typ egal ob es wahr ist oder nicht viele Gamer kommen diesem Kerl gefährlich nahe weil sie sich nicht von ihm in seinen Lebensweisen unterscheiden.

Die reale Welt ist 1000mal geiler als jedes Spiel begreift das endlich mal.
Und wenn es nicht so ist, daann stellt euch euren Problemen und Ängsten und arbeitet dran das es so wird.
Stellt euch hohe Ziele, je höher desto mehr werdet ihr erreichen, begreift das ihr irgendwann stirbt und nutzt eure Zeit auf der Erde, denn 
wenn es soweit ist wird euch keiner ne zweite Chance geben, wenn ihr euch beklagt euer Leben verschwendet zu haben.

Ich spiele selber Online aber 1x die Woche am We falls ich nichts besseres zu tun habe WIE soziale Kontakte pflegen, Frauen, Sport, Bücher lesen, Gitarre spielen, reisen, mein Tagebuch schreiben, Bücher lesen und mich fortbilden.

Macht euch interessant und als Nerd der sich nicht mit der Realität beschäftigt und in ihr lebt habt ihr schlecht Karten.
Über Wow reden die wenigsten Menschen.
Entfernt eure negativen Sätze in euren Kopf, die wie festgewurzelt sind und euch jeder Entscheidung berauben.
Ersetzt sie durch positives.

@Suiginto: Ich gebe dir recht, Sucht ist etwas, von dem man glaubt das es einem hilft, von seinen eigenen Problemen 
wegzukommen, zumindest eine Zeit lang.
Leider werden die Probleme nicht mit der Zeit beseitigt, sondern eher größer, weil man sie immer weiter aufschiebt, statt sie zu lösen
sich innen, evtl aus Angst zu stellen.
Aber haltet euch vor Augen, das es ein geiles Gefühl ist, sich seinem Problem zu stellen, weil man herausragt,
anderes ist als die langsame Masse, nicht wie jeder, man hat es getan und es hat geklappt und man freut sich und
weint fast vor Glück sollte dieses Problem Jahrelang da gewesen sein und plötzlich nicht mehr, im Körper werden
 Ressourchen frei gesetzt von dennen man nicht mal wußte, dass sie existieren.


Gruß Destinate


----------



## Oxilitor (24. Juni 2007)

Ohje, diese elendigen "Hilfe, ich war mal total beliebt, habe 2 Jahre WoW gespielt und bin jetzt ein Wrack"-Geschichten gehen so langsam echt auf den Zeiger. Allein beim ersten Abschnitt musste ich schon lächeln, jemand der aus solchen Verhältnissen kommt kann sich einfach nicht zu so einem "Suchtel" entwickeln. Mal ehrlich, wenn jemand so extrem "endet", dann muss im richtigen Leben schon einiges nicht stimmen um nicht so abzusacken. Da das ja offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist, dürfte dieser tolle Aufsatz aus der Feder eines "Oh Gott, WoW ist das totale Suchtelgame"-Menschen stammen. Von daher "Who cares?"

Wer seine Zeit mit dem Spiel nicht ordentlichen einteilen kann hat von Haus aus schon ein Problem und sollte sich in ärztliche Beratung begeben. Zudem ist die Sucht kein Problem von World of Warcraft sondern von den Spielern. Man kann genauso gut süchtig vom Essen, Zigaretten, PC, Sport, Fernsehen, etc. werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher sind solche Artikel meist nur lachhaft.

BTW: Falsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (24. Juni 2007)

Was Thoa meinte stimmt ja wirklich, er hat danach noch weitergespielt. Gegenwärtig ist er auf Stufe 66 meine ich, oder habe ich falsch gesucht?

Wie dem auch sei, er hat danach seinen Stil nicht unbedingt geändert.


----------



## Zorkal (24. Juni 2007)

Extrem schlechter Fake.
Ich bin so toll aber WoW hat mich ruiniert.Einfallsloser gings wohl nicht.


----------



## Kharell (25. Juni 2007)

Na? Wielang ist es noch bis zur Volljährigkeit?

Wieso sollte dies ein Fake sein? Wieso sollte er eine Lüge ins Internet stellen. Wohlmöglich wollte er sich wirklich mal was von der Seele schreiben, ist im Endeffekt aber wieder seiner Sucht in den Bann gezogen worden. Unterlass doch solche dummen Kommentare wenn du einfach keine Ahnung hast. Keiner hier weiß wie es wirklich war, aber einene Fake zu unterstellen halte ich für übertrieben und unreif.


----------



## Oxilitor (25. Juni 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Na? Wielang ist es noch bis zur Volljährigkeit?
> 
> Wieso sollte dies ein Fake sein? Wieso sollte er eine Lüge ins Internet stellen. Wohlmöglich wollte er sich wirklich mal was von der Seele schreiben, ist im Endeffekt aber wieder seiner Sucht in den Bann gezogen worden. Unterlass doch solche dummen Kommentare wenn du einfach keine Ahnung hast. Keiner hier weiß wie es wirklich war, aber einene Fake zu unterstellen halte ich für übertrieben und unreif.



Es muss nicht unbedingt im ganzen Fake sein, allerdings wird er wohl einiges - den ersten Absatz wohl am meisten - extrem überspitzt dargestellt haben. Wer so ein gut funktionierendes Leben hat und so tolle Freunde wird nicht so süchtig nach einem Spiel. Wenn er wirklich so tolle Freunde gehabt hätte, hätten diese ihn wohl schon nach einem Monat vorm PC weggezogen. Das kenn ich selber aus eigener Erfahrung, da nützt auch ein "Ne, ich hab jetzt keine Lust" nichts. Von daher sollte man die Geschichte sehr mit Vorsicht genießen. Zudem muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden wie lange er spielt, wer das nicht kann, kann genauso gut von anderen Dingen abhängig werden und das ist eben der Punkt in seiner "Geschichte" der stutzig macht.


----------



## M. Emran (4. Juli 2007)

woher willst du denn das wissen???? Ich glaub schon dass der erste abschnitt stimmt, denn jeder normaler mensch kann mit einem schlag ganz anders werden. Und das mit dem freunden: Freunde können ihn ja net zwingen komplett mit dem spiel aufzuhören. Sie verfügen sozu sagen nicht die Macht 
dazu. 
Warum sollte man überhaupt die geschichte genießen?? SAg mir das mal bitte?? Als ich die geschichte gelesen habe, hab ichs ja auch net genossen!


----------



## Castaneda (5. Juli 2007)

Destinate schrieb:


> Es gibt drei arten von Menschen
> 
> Alphas-Männchen:Machen was sie wollen, lassen sich durch nicht und niemanden einschränken
> sind nicht nur dazu da um zu überleben wie 80% aller Menschen sondern bilden sich weiter
> ...



Du musst aber bedenken das es bei deiner Aufstellung einen große Grauzone gibt! Manche Menschen sind in der Arbeit absolute Alpha Männchen aber daheim lassen sie dann den Partner über alles entscheiden und machen nicht wirklich viel, oder umgekehrt. Ich würde den Schreiber auch "Befor WOW" nicht in die Kategorie Alpha Männchen stecken. 

Egal ob das Wahr ist oder nicht, auf jeden Fall hat sich der Schreiber was dabei gedacht!! Und ich stimme dem Poster oben zu wenn er sagt das diese Abhänigkeit nicht an WOW alleine liegt. Egal welchen Vorfall man nimmt an dem angeblich nur "Killerspiele" oder "Spiele die die Realität verschieben" schuld sein sollen kommen die Betroffenen meist aus einer Situation heraus die psychisch sehr belastet ist. Ich denke ein Mensch der ein intaktes RL hat (vorher) kann es auch schaffen WOW als Hobby anzusehen und nicht alles andere zu vernachlässigen selbst wenn es manchmal nicht leicht ist. 

Sollte die Geschichte stimmen so hat der Betroffene mein Mitgefühl, leicht ist es sicher nicht da raus zu kommen, aber es ist machbar, der erste Schritt ist eigentlich ja schon geschehen, nämlich das er sich eingesteht das es so wie es läuft nicht gut ist... WOW löschen PC weg und dann langsam wieder im RL anfangen so würde ich es an seiner Stelle machen. 

Da alle bissal was von Ihrer Situation erzählt haben mach ich das auch noch kurz^^ Spiele WOW seit ca. 2 Jahren aber ich hab das ganz gut im Griff! Ich hab ca. 1 1/2 Jahre auf 70 gebraucht, hab keine "Wunderrüssi" an aber es macht Spaß, ich weis aber nicht wie es gewesen wäre wenn meine Gilde das nicht verstanden hätte... kommt sicher immer drauf an aus welchem Grund und mit welchen Leuten man spielt. 

So long, 
Castaneda


----------



## Isegrim (5. Juli 2007)

Ich finde es schade, daß viele den Beitrag als Lüge abstempeln. Er mag an ein paar Stellen geschönt sein, für erfunden halte ich ihn aber nicht. Daß WoW tatsächlich zur Sucht werden kann, habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren - ich habe mir mit WoW mein Studium und meine Beziehung kaputtgemacht.

Wer an WoWs Suchtpotential zweifelt, kann z.B. auf onlinesucht.de Bekenntnisse von Aussteigern, Süchtigen und rückfällig Gewordenen lesen.


----------



## Thront (7. Juli 2007)

ich weiss nicht wie einen ein mmorpg so süchtig machen kann.

mensch na klar freu ich mich auf auf spiele wie WAR und auch ich hab WoW gezockt, aber es hatte nie einen so hohen stellenwert für mich das ich lieber gespielt hätte als meine freunde zu treffen.

nun, als hobby machen mir games echt spass, aber dafür meine anderen hobbys sausen zu lassen... nö !

also an alle die sich gedanken um zu viel gaming machen: spielt weniger, vernachlässigt eure freunde nich.
RL is schöner und wichtiger.. 

ich glaub ich mach mal n tread auf von wegen "woran merke ich das ich wow-süchtig bin"... oder gibts den schon? gleich mal schauen^^     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## screep (13. Juli 2007)

<----------- suchti und ich füh mich gut dabei ^^ ich sag nur 3 tage kein WoW und die hände zittern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juli 2007)

Nur was hat das Ganze mit RPG zu tun?


----------



## Stoffl (14. Juli 2007)

screep schrieb:


> <----------- suchti und ich füh mich gut dabei ^^ ich sag nur 3 tage kein WoW und die hände zittern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst stolz auf dich sein...


----------



## Dnz (15. Juli 2007)

lol,
wo habt ihr den über ein jahr alten Post vom Tinitus ausgegraben.

oas original mit den ka wievielen Seiten antworten findet man im frostwolf realmforum.


----------



## Bav_Nachtwache (24. Juli 2007)

meine meinung hierzu:
*
VERBIETET DIE TELETUBBIES!!!
*

bunte Fantasiewesen regen zum Drogenkonsum an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



man könnte natürlich auch die murlocs einfach aus WoW rausmachen, da die einen gewalttätig werden lassen

mfg

Bav


----------



## Thront (24. Juli 2007)

ja , die teletubbis sind sowieso an allem schuld, an der vogelgrippe, dem klimawandel und meinem dauernd leeren portemonee...

mein gott wo sind die windmühlen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M. Emran (25. Juli 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Casionara (15. August 2007)

kenne die "lebensgeschichte" schon lange aber wenn sie wirklich bei irgendjemandem wahr werden sollte oder ist so fällt mir nur eins für den ein LOOSER!
Entweder man hat sein leben im Griff oder nicht und wer es nicht hat der geht halt gnadenlos unter! Evolution halt *schulterzuck*


----------



## Isegrim (15. August 2007)

Bete, daß du nie auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen sein wirst, Casionara...


----------



## Casionara (15. August 2007)

Der einzige auf den man sich verlassen kann ist man selbst, aber auch nur unter bestimmten umständen!


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2007)

Edit. Blödnox peilt nix


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2007)

Casionara schrieb:


> kenne die "lebensgeschichte" schon lange aber wenn sie wirklich bei irgendjemandem wahr werden sollte oder ist so fällt mir nur eins für den ein LOOSER!
> Entweder man hat sein leben im Griff oder nicht und wer es nicht hat der geht halt gnadenlos unter! Evolution halt *schulterzuck*



Es heißt Loser! 

Übrigens kennst du den Begriff "emotionaler Krüppel"?


----------



## Casionara (15. August 2007)

jo sry einmal zu viel auf die taste gehauen, passiert -.- 
btw was meinst mit "emotionaler Krüppel" ?

Weil ich net auf die menschen eingehe die mir schnurzpiepegal sind? 
Wenn 2 leute auf einem Volksfest verdroschen werden, einer ist mein Mitarbeiter und der andere ist mir unbekannt, so werde ich meinem Mitarbeiter helfen und den anderen links liegen lassen! Soll er selber zusehen wie er klarkommt.
Soviel zu meiner einstellung!


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2007)

Mitgefühl ist ein Kernelement in jeder guten Kindererziehung. Ich weiß also nicht, wem man in diesem Fall böse sein sollte. Deinen Eltern oder lieber dir.

Aber wie schon von anderen Leuten erwähnt. Red' du nur, bis es soweit ist und du Hilfe von anderen Leuten brauchst und in Anspruch nehmen wirst. Hoffentlich dann strafen Dich deine eigenen Worte Lügen.


----------



## Casionara (15. August 2007)

solange du nichts von mir weißt so sei bitte in deinen  äußerungen etwas vorsichtiger und pauschalisier die thematik nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw was ist mitgefühl? sinnloses gebrabbel ala och du armer hier hast ne Euro usw, Danke darauf kann man getrost verzichten!

Mitleid/gefühl bekommt man geschenkt ABER NEID muß man sich VERDIENEN!
soviel zum thema


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2007)

Im Pauschalisieren bist du aber auch ganz große Spitze. 

Ich gebe Dir aber insofern Recht, als das diese Thematik hier nicht hingehört. Also beenden wir das an dieser Stelle. Du hältst dich für zu erhaben, Wilfremden ein gewisses Maß an Mitgefühl entgegen zu bringen, was für mich mangelnde Sozialkompetenz ist und ein absolutes Fehl an Empathie bedeutet und ich bin zu erhaben, dir dieses Getue abzukaufen. Und das wiederum begründet sich wohl wirklich in dem Fakt, dass ich nichts von Dir weiß. 

So trennen sich unsere Wege und jeder ist glücklich.


----------



## Casionara (15. August 2007)

So sei es, und möge dein verhalten beispiel für alle Säugetiere (denn mehr sind WIR wirklich nicht) die sich Menschen nennen ein Beispiel sein, auf das wir uns alle lieb haben und die schwachen mit uns ziehen sodaß es recht früh zur Degeneration kommt!

ich habe fertig!


----------



## Isegrim (15. August 2007)

Du verweigerst einem in einer Schlägerei Verletzten das Aufhelfen, weil sich sonst die Menschheit degeneriert? o_O


----------



## artumes (16. August 2007)

Casionara schrieb:


> So sei es, und möge dein verhalten beispiel für alle Säugetiere (denn mehr sind WIR wirklich nicht) die sich Menschen nennen ein Beispiel sein, auf das wir uns alle lieb haben und die schwachen mit uns ziehen sodaß es recht früh zur Degeneration kommt!
> 
> ich habe fertig!




Schon heftig was du für Ansichten hast (Macht des Stärkeren usw.). Ich hoffe für dich, dass du niemals auf jemanden angewiesen bist


----------



## Mexortus (16. August 2007)

Destinate schrieb:


> Es gibt drei arten von Menschen
> 
> Alphas-Männchen:Machen was sie wollen, lassen sich durch nicht und niemanden einschränken
> sind nicht nur dazu da um zu überleben wie 80% aller Menschen sondern bilden sich weiter
> ...




Ich denke mal vom Typ Omega werden vorallem Aussenseiter und Loser betroffen sein. Weil sie nichts auf die Reihe kriegen flüchten sie in eine virtuelle Welt in der ihnen alles möglich erscheint. Wenn sie dann Lvl 70 oder was auch immer erreicht haben, haben sie einen Grund stolz auf sich zu sein und haben das Gefühl sie hätten wenigstens in der virtuellen Welt 'Freunde'.


Nebenbei gibt es ja aber auch Spieler die ihre virtuellen Freunde dann auch im Rl kennen lernen und immer mit ihnen zocken. So ensteht eigentlich auch eine Soziale Bande zwischen den Spielern und sie schaffen es vielleicht immer noch ihre 'Sucht' im Zaum zu halten, so das das rl nicht darunter leidet.


----------



## Huserohn (16. August 2007)

ich weiß auch nicht, was ich von dem "erfahrungsbericht" halten soll.
ich erkenne mich in einigem, was er schreibt wieder, aber wenn man schon mit "heute begehe ich meinen größten fehler" beginnt, kann man gar nicht zu der schlussfolgerung kommen, dass das spiel harmlos ist -.-
es steckt schon viele dinge drin, die wirklich so sind.
z.b. dass die gildenleader wirklich bewundernswerte arbeit leisten und organisationstalente sind.
aber an manchen stellen denk ich echt, dass das so ein wenig "gestellt" klingt.
da kommt schon der eindruck auf, dass den beitrag ein besorgter samariter geschrieben hat, der jungendliche von dem bösen bösen wow abhalten möchte.
sonst stimmt aber alles und ich glaube auch, dass so ein "perfekter" mensch, wow-abhängig werden kann.
gute spieler sind bestimmt auch gute menschen und ich habe respekt vor welchen, die es wirklich drauf haben. das hat nämlich nicht jeder. von daher, kanns gut sein, dass dieser mensch auch in anderen dingen gut war.
und ich war dieses jahr auch erst einmal im schwimmbad.

und.... ich hab auch eine raidpasue gemacht und kann mir nicht erklären, wie ich davor die zeit zum täglichen raid gefunden hab. die pause tut mir echt gut und ich weiß nicht, ob ich nochmal aktiv raiden werde. 
aber wayne.... man macht halt, was einem spaß macht. und ob ich jetzt meine zeit vorm pc verschwende oder lieber bei meinen freunde rumsitze und nix mache ist wohl egal. hauptsache man unternimmt was am WE. unter der woche läuft ja eh nicht so besonders viel.


----------



## Anderoth (16. August 2007)

*sich gähn und streck* Den Thread gibts immernoch? O_o

Naja die Geschichte ist gestellt das sieht man doch. ADS nennt man das, was der Autor der Geschichte hat. Ausgeschrieben Aufmerksamkeits-Defizit-Syndrom.


----------



## Isegrim (16. August 2007)

So gestellt wie die hier?

Außer dem Urheber kann niemand zu 100% sagen, ob es wahr oder erlogen ist. Bei einem solchen Thema sollte man lieber annehmen, daß es wahr ist, und dem Schreibenden helfen. Wenn unter 10 Schreibern 9 Faker sind, aber 1 bekennend Süchtiger, ist es es dann nicht wert, ihm zu helfen?


----------



## Huserohn (17. August 2007)

naja, helfen is gut, aber wie willste dem guten herrn denn helfen?
er möchte uns ja eher helfen und die gefahren von wow verdeutlichen.
was machen können wir nicht. wir können ihm höchstens den gefallen tun und den schritt wagen, für den 
er anscheinend zu abhängig ist.
doch das ist ja noch unsere entscheidung und ich lass mich nicht gern verarschen.
deshalb ist es meiner meinung nach doch von interesse, ob es ein fake ist oder nicht.
und leider (oder zum glück) macht es den anschein.
blind alles zu glauben, nur für den fall, dass es doch kein fake sein könnte mag ich auch nicht.
ich geh ja auch nicht in die kirche nur für den fall, dass es einen gott geben könnte, der das gerne sieht.

außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass der autor das hier liest. da können wir doch mal unsere eindrücke austauschen, oder?


----------



## Thront (21. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ja das böse warcraft macht den menschen fett und hässlich.


----------



## Níght06 (22. August 2007)

lol ich zock auch den ganzen tag, und am wochende besauf ich mich komplett^^


----------



## Thront (22. August 2007)

jo man das is natürlich suuuuuuper korall techno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebos (23. August 2007)

also diesen Beitrag lese ich jetzt auch zum Xten mal...
mein Kommentar dazu:

ja so ein Spiel kann süchtig machen. Ich persönlich nach eigener einschätung auch zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich setze auch Prioritäten wenn ich z.b. Training habe gehe ich da hin und wenn freunde am We oder in der Woche was unternehmen wollen komm ich immer mit. Deshalb finde ich das wenn man das Spiel nicht über seine anderen Aktivitäten stellt noch alles im halbwegs normalen Rahmen läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (29. August 2007)

nach den kommentaren hab ich garkeinen bock das zu lesen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (29. August 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> nach den kommentaren hab ich garkeinen bock das zu lesen ^^



Aber zum rumtrollen reichts, oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

